# Red Dogs?



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)

So i love all apbts and bully breeds, but i have a soft spot for reds and chocolates...So if you have a red or chocolate colored pup why don't you go ahead and show it to me...Please?

Ohh Or brindles, LOVE brindles


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hehehe I have a huge soft spot for red dogs, love them is why I have three, well teo red APBT's and a red Dobe  I will post pics tomorrow


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Red dogs.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

My Princess........


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

and just for you.... a red brindle red nose..lol


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Reds are my favorite. 






(Don't mind his foot. He yanked off a toenail and it just wouldn't stop bleeding)


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

Here is a photo that was just sent to me. This pup was from my last litter. He is already taking care of the kids he lives with. Good boy.:clap:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Here's two of my brindle girl


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Might as well add my sisters dog into the mix.This bitch is almost a year old and weighs only 40 lbs.


----------



## BestDogEver (Jun 19, 2010)

My chocolate


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

my girly pumpkin like 2 months ago
























shes a red rednosed camelot daughter heavy chief 4 gens back.
at a mere 50 lbs lol something went rite in her dna fa shaw


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Havent posted in a while according to the message at the top of the screen so here you go


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

good looking dogs


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Holt's Jocko
X







Digney's Payasa
=







Brindled Coffee AKA "Hooch"( dubbed so..for going through doors and eating cars)

Red and Red Brindle 








Red dogs~


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Here's muh red dog, Arson...




































Sydney is more like a "strawberry blond"


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

heres my boy royce


----------



## boulders1212 (Feb 1, 2009)

Here's my boy Rufus...I'll post some better quality outdoor shots when I get outta work.


----------



## Coco_sash (Feb 20, 2010)

sasha 7months


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

My Luna girl.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

*we want to join the red party...*

how about a red brindle? depending on the lighting... Spartacus then (6 weeks) and now (17 weeks) :woof:


----------



## s.mariegreene (Oct 24, 2008)

here is my chocolate boy


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Obi Wan Kanobi


----------



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)

Love those red dogs


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

My little red smutt mutt Marley. R.I.P.


----------



## Cmbmw (Aug 2, 2012)

My red smut zeus and my son










Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

here are my red dogs


----------



## NYBlueNose (Apr 22, 2012)

beauuuutiful dogs. i love the chocolates and dark brindles myself. but my little girl is all blue.


----------

